# Procedure/Info About Pursuing Medicine in USA



## pjagdish86

Hi All,

I appreciate you inputs/info in providing me with required info. Am currently in USA did masters in computer science and working on H-1B as software professional. I would like to know what are the steps need to taken for a medical student who completed her medicine(MBBS) in INDIA/CHINA to become a doctor in USA.
Thanks for input.


----------



## shanelowney

You need to pass a USMLE exam for starting your medical career as a doctor. This exam is important step to start your career. For more details visit USMLE website.


----------

